

Google opens first Android store in Melbourne - patrickaljord
http://www.itwire.com/your-it-news/mobility/51527-telstra-and-google-launch-qworld-firstq-android-store-in-melbourne

======
patrickaljord
The G+ page <https://plus.google.com/116168948058378763573/posts>

pics:
[https://plus.google.com/photos/105046045700292924505/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/105046045700292924505/albums/5681334783808586145)

